# Week old baby not waking during night



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi,

Bit confused here, the widwife has told me to feed our week old baby every 3hrs and to wake him during the night.  But the pediatrician (sp?) told me off and said never wake him, he will let you know when he is hungry.  The problem is the last 2 nights he just hasnt woken up during the night.  During the day i'm bf and last feed before bed he has formula which is around midnight.  we left him last night until 5am.  What can you recommend?

Many thanks, Sue


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi sue,

I am really sorry i have been awol buit my little man has had an op and been in hospital..

how are things going??

let me know 

luv v xxxxx


----------

